# venison pastrami



## uncle_lar (Dec 16, 2009)

well here's the start of a batch of venison pastrami
about 10# of venison roasts  all trimmed and ready to go
I mixed up a batch of brine using Rytek's pastrami recipe,
plus I add just a bit of pickling spice and some fresh garlic
roasts were injected and put in the brine where they will rest 
for 7 days. I will smoke them just in time for some nice Strami for our Christmas  eve Party. I will post more next week
the roasts

the brine all mixed up


----------



## fire it up (Dec 16, 2009)

Mmmmm....Those are going to be good.

Started some Christmas pastrami last night, beef though, and am planning on smokng them Christmas eve day.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 16, 2009)

I just set my venison pastrami in the smoker 20 minutes ago. I just hope it turns out ok. I didn't even think of trying Ryteks recipe. Will have to give that one a shot too.


----------



## uncle_lar (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok, they are out of the brine, rinsed and soaked to remove excess salt
I seasoned 3 of them for pastrami and they will go into the smoker over cherry wood. the other 2 are just getting roasted for corned venison.
the seasoning

3 pastramis

2 corned  venison roasts




More to come while they are smoking a little later
I am also doing a turkey pastrami but I didnt take any pics of it yet


----------



## fire it up (Dec 23, 2009)

Looks like I am among a fine group and in good smoke company, not venison but I'm throwing on a pastrami in an hour or so myself 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looking good so far.
Happy smokes!


----------



## uncle_lar (Dec 23, 2009)

this has to be some of the finest Pastrami I have ever created.
tender, juicy, delicious! I do all my pastrami with Cherry wood
and I love it more every time I do it.
the corned venison roasts that I did not smoke and just roasted also turned out great. I forgot to take pics of them when I took them out of the oven.
 here the final pictures.... enjoy, and thanks for watching!

I pulled these out of the smoker at 135* they got about 3 hrs of [email protected] 200* I foiled them with some apple juice and finished them in my alto shaam oven at 200* until they where 165*

I had to unwrap them and do a taste test before I coverd them into the fridge. I will slice them up tomorrow after they cool


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 24, 2009)

Awesome looking smoke there Uncle. It don't get any better than wild game. Points on a fantastic smoke.


----------



## decepticron (Dec 24, 2009)

Looks great.  Try it with bear too, turns out real nice!


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 24, 2009)

nice job Uncle Lar,

those corn fed Northern Illinois deer?


----------



## uncle_lar (Dec 24, 2009)

they sure are, I got a 7 point buck, a nice doe, and a button buck
so fars this year. I have one tag left that I will try to fill with another doe  next weekend.


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 24, 2009)

nice,

you shouldnt have a problem,  there are alot of deer out this year,  When I was out smoking on Sunday had about 8 of them run accross my property before I could get my camera.   

good luck & happy holidays


----------



## cbrhunter (Dec 24, 2009)

that looks fantastic! I shot a big ol' 5x6 Mulie this year and I've been looking to try something new - pastrami and corned venison sounds great - never thought of doing that.

cheers!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks Great...


----------

